# Whitby



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Any decent coffee to be had in Whitby? Somebody told me about Roasters, in Scarborough, last year, which was excellent. Not managed to find one in Whitby as yet though!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

These are the 2 best coffee shops in Whitby that I can find recommendations on.

Beckett's seems to come out tops, but from my quick look they seem more food orientated than coffee.

Beckett's coffee shop  9 | Skinner Street, Whitby YO21 3AH, England +44 7766 638352

Sherlocks Coffee Shop

Address: 10 Flowergate, Whitby YO21 3BA

Phone:01947 603399


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks for this Jumbo. Much appreciated. My family love me dragging them in cafes purely on the basis of getting a decent brew!

I'll give them a try & report back.


----------

